
A Short History of Computational Complexity (2002) [pdf] - Lammy
http://people.cs.uchicago.edu/~fortnow/papers/history.pdf
======
tcgv
Complexity classes of problems (P, NP, NP-Complete and NP-Hard) was a subject
that I often had a hard time trying to get my head around it, trying to
remember the concepts from college, so last year I decided to write about it
[1] to improve my understanding and fixation of the subject. It turns out that
while talking to other devs it seems to be a common feeling, so if you're
interested in an introductory text on computational complexity I provide the
link below.

[1] [https://thomasvilhena.com/2019/08/complexity-classes-of-
prob...](https://thomasvilhena.com/2019/08/complexity-classes-of-problems)

------
rahulmehta95
Post-2002 developments that come to mind that hadn't occurred at the time of
writing: anything involving Fourier analysis of the boolean hypercube, like
Ryan Williams' circuit lower-bounds & the Unique Games Conjecture, and work on
pseudorandomness.

More broadly, I'm always fascinated how interaction of (probabilistic)
functions is the underlying concept across such a broad swath of recent
developments in complexity theory. Looking forward to seeing where the next
paradigm shift comes from

